# work and travel australien



## dirtjan (21. November 2007)

so ich hab vor im januar nach australien zu fliegen mit dem work and travel so aber nun zu meiner eigentlichen frage: wie sieht das aus mitm rad hat das schon jmd gemacht mitm rad? weil meins muss unbedingt mit! wie so etwas denn aus im fliegen weil man kann da die option wählen sein rad mitzunehmen bekommst man da so ein bike bag gestellt oder wie?

grüße


----------



## Hertener (21. November 2007)

> wie so etwas denn aus im fliegen weil man kann da die option wählen sein rad mitzunehmen bekommst man da so ein bike bag gestellt oder wie?


 

scnr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (22. November 2007)

Nee, gestellt bekommst du das wohl eher nicht. Es gibt mehrere Optionen, im BMX Board lief vor 2 Tagen gerade eine Diskussion über die beste Variante. 
Es gibt diese teure Eastpak Tasche, wo das Rad reinpasst, dann könnte man es etwas zerlegen und in einem Radkarton mitnehmen. Ich erinnere mich auch an eine Freedom BMX, wo Rob Harrison das erklärt hat (war aber glaub ich auch die Kartonoption). Auf der GSPORT Webseite gibt es wohl auch einen Artikel darüber.

Übrigens gibt es in Australien eine Radfirma, die Teile recht billig verkauft, weil sie die nur innerhalb Australiens vertreiben. Da gibts unter anderem einen günstigen Freecoaster, mit angeblich sehr guter Technik. Vielleicht bekommst du da ja dann auch noch das ein oder andere Schnäppchen.


----------



## dirtjan (22. November 2007)

RISE schrieb:


> Übrigens gibt es in Australien eine Radfirma, die Teile recht billig verkauft, weil sie die nur innerhalb Australiens vertreiben. Da gibts unter anderem einen günstigen Freecoaster, mit angeblich sehr guter Technik. Vielleicht bekommst du da ja dann auch noch das ein oder andere Schnäppchen.



kannste mir mal den namen der firma bzw website sagen? würde mich sehr freuen. das im bmxboard hab ich auch gelesen ich denke ich werde es mir mit so nem radkarton tun.

grüße


----------



## rex_sl (22. November 2007)

ich habs schon auf verschiedene arten mitgenommen.

1. bmx radkarton. einfach zerlegt, restliche lücken mit klamotten aufgefüllt.
2. riesiger army rucksack. dafür musste ich aber echt alles zerlegen. passt aber wunderbar alles rein.
3. einfach bei der fluglinie angemeldet. padale abgebaut, lenker ab und mit kabelbindern am rahmen festgemacht. einfach ein bisschen polsterfolie rumgemacht.

die sache mit dem karton war kompliziert. daheim war der einfach zu bekommen. aber am urlaubsort nicht, weil ich 1 woche keinen herbekommen habe in der erlaubten größe.

das mitm rucksack war totaler mist, hab ich nur gemacht weil keine radkartons oder räder bei der fluglinie erlaubt waren. musste also normales gepäck sein. musste halt den rucksack ewig aufheben und rumschleppen. 

am besten war das fast unverpackt. weil dann sehen die netten gepäckschmeißer wenigstens das es ein rad ist. hab schon so radtaschen rumfliegen sehen. das aufbauen am zielort dauert 2 minuten und das zeug hauste einfach in die tonne. weil so folie gibt echt überall.


----------

